# Mac Binding Problem



## Maxm123 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ein Logilink WL0038. Gerade vor 3 Tagen gekuaft und ich habe einen Netzwerkdrucker. Wenn ich im CP des WL0038 bin dann findet der Router nicht den Drucker wenn er an ist weder noch kann ich den Drucker bei MAC-Binding einragen. Bei dem MAC-Binding kann ich außerdem garnichts einragen. Nicht mal meinen Laptop. Was soll ich tun? Hat vll jemand eine deutsch Anleitung?

Neuste Firmware ist oben.


----------



## zeroize (18. Dezember 2008)

Mal kurz zusammengefasst:
Du hast dir ein Router gekauft.
Du hast einen Netzwerkdrucker.
Du hast einen Laptop.
Hat der Netzwerkdrucker WLAN oder ist er über Ethernet angeschlossen?
Kannst du den Drucker über dein Laptop erreichen wenn du beide an den Router anschließt?
Warum willst du MAC-Bindings machen?


----------



## Maxm123 (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Drcuker hat nur LAN und ich kann ihn über den Browser und über eine Software einrichten. Ich will ihm mit MAC-Binding eine feste IP geben weil wenn man den Drucker auf dem Rechner installiert muss man ihm eine IP zuweisen welche 192.168.0.10 wäre. Wenn die ..0.10 aber nun vergeben ist kann keiner was drucken. Also möchte ich dir IP freihalten für den Drucker. Mein Problem ist ja das ich im WL0038 zwar Eingaben unter MAC-Binding machen kann, der Route sie aber nicht übernimmt.


----------

